

New dutch euro uses free Google web font  - janwillemb
http://fontsinuse.com/uses/5105/dutch-euro-coins-2014

======
splatzone
This might be more surprising if the fonts on Google Web Fonts were somehow
exclusive to them, but the news here seems to be that someone used a free
typeface on a coin?

